# Business Cards



## davistees

Alright,
I am going to design some business cards and want some ideas..Lets see your cards..post what you guys have..
Thanks


----------



## junosama

Here is the front of my card.










Im going to print my business cards at next day flyers soon.


----------



## EGS

Here's our card.


----------



## homeonline

Tips in designing a business card:

Layout - includes horizontal, folds, embossing, etc..
Font Choice
Ink and Paper Choice 
Business Card Text - includes first and last name, title, Office phone, Cellular phone, Fax, E-mail, Website, Slogan


----------



## homeonline

Tips in designing a business card:

Layout - includes horizontal, folds, embossing, etc..
Font Choice
Ink and Paper Choice 
Business Card Text - includes first and last name, title, Office phone, Cellular phone, Fax, E-mail, Website, Slogan


----------



## chowzer2

Here's mine...


----------



## wazir015

For more detail please Plastic Business cards


----------



## outrageoustees

I don't have our business card image handy but.... here is a promo handout we use in lieu of a card quite often.


----------



## binki

business cards are the least expensive way to advertise and are very effective. you should go through 1000 a month if you are aggressive with them. 

you basically need your contact info (phone, address, email, web), company name and what you do on the front. the back can be anything, we put our biz hours on the back but you can also put a quote form on the back. 

if you want to write on the cards then make them a matte finish. 

as far as fancy designs go, your customers don't care. it might make you feel good to have a cool design but really you customer just needs to be able to find the card and find you.


----------



## binki

Pretty innovative to hand out condoms with your biz info



outrageoustees said:


> I don't have our business card image handy but.... here is a promo handout we use in lieu of a card quite often.


----------



## outrageoustees

Binki - It works for my niche(rock climbers) because they tend to be pretty informal. We refer to the gear that helps us to climb safely as "protection," and also our climbing shoes have "sticky rubber" soles, so innuendos abound!


----------



## hidaki

Haha... the condoms are a cool idea. 

Here is my card - 

















~Hidaki


----------



## instocklabels

I agree that promos are great to hand out but with a business card. The card needs to be simple at least in regards to what you do and how to contact you, website etc. I always liked putting a discount code on the card so it would give potential customers a reason to keep the card around for times they needed to order. It is like having a coupon at the same time a business card. When they order they provide you with the code for a discount.


----------



## scuba_steve2699

I have cards in the shape of a t-shirt that seem pretty popular.


----------



## janzie

I have t-shirt cards new to the site will upload a picture of my cards when I work out how to do it


----------



## janzie

Using the iPad app how do I Upload a picture


----------



## janzie

Found it
Front and back of my cards


----------



## sinrgi

Here are my two cards; one for the the apparel decoration company, and the other for our design company. The one card uses a QR code to link to a custom website for each person with extended contact information.


----------



## Georgiatshirt

EGS said:


> Here's our card.


Nice Card!


----------



## Georgiatshirt

Really nice cards


----------



## Georgiatshirt

kind of a wierd card


----------



## gerryppg

scuba_steve2699 said:


> I have cards in the shape of a t-shirt that seem pretty popular.


 Where do you get those?


----------



## shirtnewbie

I have used VistaPrint.com in the past and they are pretty solid (thumbs up)


----------



## janzie

Home > The Online Print Company

I used them got my cards back the other day and a lot better than I thought got 1000 cards double sided matt laminated 400gms thick for £65 +vat


----------



## sparklesisters

I have looked all over for t-shirt shaped cards. If you don't mind me asking....where did you get them made?


----------



## mizwood

Nice! I like that idea. I displays what you are selling no question.


----------



## LEVELMAN1

Can't figure out how to bring it up, but mine says
This shirt is politically incorrect, 
It was MADE IN THE USA!!
American Day Tee-Shirts
Bringing our jobs back
One shirt at a time.


----------



## rbforrest

It's funny that I saw this thread pop up today because we just printed a booklet in the shape of a shirt. 

My wife was selected as the Mandarin Council's Jacksonville Chamber of Commerce Small Business Leader of the Year (yes, it's a mouthful but I'm damn proud!). Part of the process is we have to put together a booklet of information on my wife and the business for selection of the main Jacksonville SBLY. We thought it made sense for our booklet to be in the shape of a shirt. So we went to our printer and asked for his help. He had a machine shop create a die in the shape of a shirt. It only cost us $150. We put together the booklet and after printing he ran the entire printing through a cutter, used high end spiral binding, and here's how it turned out. The printable area is about 7" x 8" and the whole thing is about 9" x 11". Pretty nifty I think.

I suspect you could do the same thing with a business card sized die. I will check with him tomorrow because I'd like our cards to be in the same shape. In fact, if enough of you guys agree to buy from him I bet he'll buy the die.


----------



## dharp65

Nice. Great idea.


----------



## brice

Shaped cards are possible. I've printed some odd shapes. A die is used to cut the cards


----------



## sparklesisters

Brice,
Do you do the t-shirt shape cards


----------



## CannibalSam

Front and back view of my business cards. Ordered them last week, should be here soon. Now to actually get my brand out there!


----------



## saklad

Some funky cards out there, wish i had been a bit more creative!


----------



## soCALkid

Blahhh, In my experience, cards don't mean sh*t. If you have a good product for a reasonable price, it doesn't matter if you have a black and white paper card, or a fully designed professional card. (I have my designs on both sides of my cards) Focus more on your product, the rest follows.


----------



## ryan barker

i think the card should reflect the attitude you're trying to project in-as-far as it's professional and the information you're trying to convey is easily understandable and readable. i have a ton of cards, some i remember simply because of the design (for good and bad).


----------



## CannibalSam

Just wanted to share this with everyone on here. I took an old cassette tape and turned it into a card holder. Could work a little better, but for now I <3 it.


----------



## stantheman

outrageoustees said:


> I don't have our business card image handy but.... here is a promo handout we use in lieu of a card quite often.


can i ask where you got those printed?


----------



## janzie

Well i say your card makes a difrence as i go to small buisness start up events and put my cards on the tables and i get a lot of feedback of people saying they only picked card up because it was unusual this then brakes the ice and we get talking about embroidery this is the only way i advertise for work


----------



## rbforrest

I absolutely agree Janzie. My wife handles outside sales for us and I run production and some sales. We go through about 2,000 cards every 5-6 months. Business cards are a tried and true cheap business generator if they are done correctly.


----------



## ryan barker

i think, too, though, that it depends a lot on how you generate your business and what that business is. right now my wife and i have a small convenience store, trophy shop and the screenprinting is a new addition. if it was nothing more than the convenience store, there's little need to be fancy. perhaps were i to attend a lot of trade shows i could see the need, but otherwise just something simple. the cards for the trophy shop are simple, white with elegant lettering, easy to read and without tons of cluttering adornment. ironically, as people design their own business cards with ever increasing colours and fanciful designs, sometimes the basic ones are the ones that stand out.


----------



## tager01

This is my two cents to this thread!!!


----------



## Riderz Ready

tager01 said:


> This is my two cents to this thread!!!


Awesome card! Anyone who attempts to convince someone that the style/design of a business card does not matter is simply selling themselves short especially in a business that sells designs. It is like someone offering to build websites for people that has a boring website for their own company.


----------



## American logoZ

While I appreciate the creativity of some of these cards, it's very important to know your market and not exclude potential markets in the name of "creativity" In our businesses we use an old fashioned rolodex full of business cards which sits by our old fashioned landline telephone. When we need something, we look it up and use the contact information from the card to go online, dial a telephone number, or address an envelope. If this basic information is not on the card, it's useless to us and goes into the trash.


----------



## HighTechBusiness

I hope we do not violate any rules here but we use a CD Rom Business Card for most of our promotions and events at our t shirt company. Its a CD about the size of a business card with all the same info on the face. But you can place it inside a windows computer and have our portfolio, links to our website, sales coupon link etc. 

We are designing a new one for 2012. We are out of our t-shirt ones but here is our other company one along side our paper t-shirt business card we place inside most garments. It has washing instructions on the back side. 

I will post our new 2012 CD card as soon as we finalize the new design. I will be glad to send one to anyone that wants it see them.


----------



## tager01

Riderz Ready said:


> Awesome card! Anyone who attempts to convince someone that the style/design of a business card does not matter is simply selling themselves short especially in a business that sells designs. It is like someone offering to build websites for people that has a boring website for their own company.


Thanks, I totally agree with you. I think nowadays business card should be more than a contact information; it should reflect the company philosophy and identity. When a business card is attractive it`s sparks people interest to know more about your business.


----------



## Roland Vega

Here is my card.


----------



## custominktees

just use vista print they're awesome!!!


----------



## kbthreads

go too moo.com u can get a sample pack of 50 cards with a different design on each. All you have ot pay is shipping. nice quality, i stuck with them


----------



## rishinair

Hi, For your reference you can find the below link, it will help you to understand how business cards is used in printing industries.

PrintStop ? Best Online for Visiting Cards Printing Services | Business Cards India

Hope it helps!!


----------



## fdkss03

my card.

I also do my own printing on high quality cards stock.


----------



## jannatul31

Using condom in business card is just a unique idea though little bit strange.


----------



## wonderchic

Although this thread is a bit dusty...I'll post a pick of a version of our business card. We put these on the jackets we customize. They are well received by out target audience (they are actual ear tags!) pink for girls and black for the guys! the pic shows one of the front and one of the back.


----------



## tristanphillips

are QR-Codes still popular for business cards?


----------

